# 

## Kaizen

Takie wyobrażenie po powierzchownej analizie tematu miałem o inteligentnym domu. Że może i fajne funkcje, ale koszmarnie drogie. Taki luksus żeby szpanować - bo wiadomo wszystkim, że to tak drogie, że nikt rozsądny tego nie instaluje dla korzyści funkcjonalnych.

Patrz np. sąsiedni wątek o budżecie 20K zł na 120m2 dom gdzie padają rożne wyceny - każda na dziesiątki tysięcy.

Właśnie zbliża się u mnie etap kablowania domu. Właściwie jeszcze wczoraj byłem zdecydowany na tradycyjne okablowanie. Co najwyżej "wzbogacone"  Broadlink MR3... Fajne, tanie. Jak do tego dorzucimy włączniki Broadlink TC2 to mamy sterowanie światłem i urządzeniami na piloty IR ze smartfona załatwione.
Tylko te włączniki trochę drogie - z Chin co najmniej 100zł za sztukę wychodzi. I mamy ze 2K za taki "system" nawet do małego domu, a jeszcze są trochę mało optymistyczne relacje, co do zasięgu.

Potem poczytałem wątek i pooglądałem filmy stąd. Filmików (na razie) mało i to ledwie czubek góry lodowej. Zdaję sobie z tego sprawę.

Ale jak tak patrzę na zawartość szafy i liczę, to wychodzą co najwyżej dziesiątki setek złotych - nie tysięcy.

200zł - Malinka (z PL)
60zl - Arduino Mega (z PL)
500 zł - moduły przekaźników SSR 2A 10 ośmioobwodowych modułów czyli 80 obwodów do oświetlenia i urządzeń o małym poborze i kilka mocniejszych przekaźników, do sterowania niektórymi gniazdkami (Aliexpress)
300zł - niech nawet będzie dodatkowa rozdzielnia, żeby tę "inteligencję" upchnąć.

?500-1000?zł - więcej kabla. Chociaż tu pewnie dużo zależy od domu. Bo ciągnięcie  kabla bezpośrednio od rozdzielni do każdego punktu to niby powinno być sporo więcej kabla. Ale z trochę też można zaoszczędzić nie skręcając w okolice włączników. No i trochę skrętki pójdzie.
Do tego Domoticz i trochę czujników, zasilacze i trochę rzeczy różnych, i *za jakieś 2K zł mamy podstawy ogarnięte.*
Wszystko przewodowo.

Pozostaje dopięcie alarmu, monitoringu, rekuperatora, ogrzewania i co tam sobie ktoś jeszcze wymyśli. Ale spięcie to już koszt materiałów pomijalny.
Raczej kolejne setki złotych, a nie tysiące.

A robocizna? No, może i elektryk za pociągnięcie kabli sobie policzy więcej. Ale skoro nie ma żadnych łączeń, nie ma co zepsuć i gdzie się pomylić, to możemy nawet na dosyć prostej robociźnie zaoszczędzić poświęcając ze dwa weekendy (zwłaszcza, jak dom nowo budowany i do tego z BK, jak mój, gdzie i obsadzenie puszek to dosyć prosta i mało pracochłonna sprawa).
Pospinanie tego i zaprogramowanie - no, to dla amatora wyzwanie. I pewnie sporo czasu i nauki. Ale czy to nie warto tego czasu i wysiłku poświęcić dla oszczędności tych co najmniej kilkunastu tysięcy? A do tego będziemy wiedzieć, jak to dokładnie działa, jakie ma możliwości - czyli system będzie bardziej uszyty na miarę, niż jak przyjdzie spec/firma i ustawi na podstawie krótkiego wywiadu z inwestorem, który do końca nawet nie ma świadomości, czego może od systemu wymagać.


*
Czy prawidłowe jest moje pierwotne wyobrażenie, czy można mieć "inteligentny" dom (ja bym szybciej powiedział centralnie sterowany, bo z inteligencją to nie ma nic wspólnego) za te kilkadziesiąt setek, a nie tysięcy złotych? Oczywiście mowa nie o całej instalacji, a o tym, ile trzeba dopłacić względem standardowej w nowo budowanym domu przy ekonomicznym podejściu do tematu?*

Czy jeszcze inaczej kwestia kosztów wygląda? Tak realnie robiąc wiele samodzielnie (no, szafę poskładać i sprawdzić okablowanie musiałby chyba elektryk), to w wersji basic (gdzie okablowanie jest przygotowane z zapasem, ale odpalone funkcje minimum do dalszej rozbudowy) jakich kosztów mogę się spodziewać? Bardzo się mylę z tymi 2K zł?

----------


## agb

Nie do końca rozumiem czego się chcesz dowiedzieć? Będzie taniej. Tak samo jak będzie taniej gdy szpadlem wykopiesz fundamenty, sam wymurujesz, sam zrobisz więźbę, rekuperator, itp. 

Przy "prawdziwym inteligentnym" systemie płacisz głównie za certyfikowane komponenty systemu, doświadczenie osoby, która to będzie konfigurować, jej czas i obsługę gwarancyjną systemu. Ich stawka jest daleka od minimalnej czy średniej krajowej (i żeby nie było, ja tego nie krytykuję). Tutaj obcinasz te koszty.

----------


## Slawko123

a to cos daje, ten dom inteligentny? bajer owszem, ale czy korzystanie z niego jest az tak wygodne?

----------


## Kaizen

> a to cos daje, ten dom inteligentny? bajer owszem, ale czy korzystanie z niego jest az tak wygodne?


Dla mnie ma parę zalet. Te 2K IMO byłoby grzechu warte. 20K zł czy więcej - nie.

A co IMO to daje?
1. Brak łączeń kabli elektrycznych. Nie raz i nie dwa się spotkałem, że coś iskrzyło na łączeniu. A tu nie ma nawet łączeń w puszkach z gniazdkami, jak każde mamy osobno.
2. Zastanawiam się, czy grzać podłogówką wodną, czy kablami. Jak kablami, to oszczędzam na sterownikach. Daję proste czujniki temperatury i malinka steruje mi ogrzewaniem. A to, że nie mam pokrętła czy panela na ścianie w każdym pokoju to przy dzieciach istotna zaleta. Przy wodnej też da się co nieco tu podziałać dużo taniej i wygodniej niż dedykowanymi rozwiązaniami typu Danfoss Link
3. Możliwość zdalnego zarządzania światłami i innymi urządzenia. Czy to otworzyć bramę kurierowi, co paczkę przywiózł żeby zostawił pod drzwiami (będąc 20km od domu) czy zgasić światło w kuchni, jak w czasie meczu w pośpiechu biorąc piwo z lodówki zapomniałem zgasić, czy zgasić światło w pokoju dzieci jak zasną, bez wychodzenia z własnego łóżka.
4. Jak po rozpaleniu w kominku w salonie zrobi się za ciepło, to chciałbym, żeby rekuperator wskoczył na najwyższe obroty a anemostat wywiewny umiejscowiony nad kominkiem otworzył się (normalnie chciałbym, żeby był zamknięty). Przydałoby się też jak najwcześniej wyłączyć podłogówkę przed rozpaleniem ale jeszcze nie mam pomysłu, jak system miałby poznać, że zamierzam rozpalić w kominku.
5. Zaprzęgnięcie kalendarzy mieszkańców i prognozy pogody do ustawiania ogrzewania (np. jak dzieci wyjadą na ferie czy na studia, to ich pokoje mogą mieć niższą temperaturę).
6. Informacja o stanie bramy i drzwi. W przypadku drzwi najlepiej, czy zamknięte na zamek. Jakiś taki zapominalski jestem i zdarzało mi się wracać, żeby sprawdzić, czy drzwi zamknąłem. Podobnie ze światłem. Fajnie byłoby to sprawdzić w telefonie.

To tak na szybko, co mnie ciągnie do "inteligentnego" domu. Pewnie, że bez tych rzeczy da się żyć. Niektóre da się zrobić inaczej (ot, choćby wspomniany Broadlink). Ale w sumie przy takiej malinie z domoticzem rozbudowa wydaje mi się łatwa i tania - a spodziewam się, że kolejne pomysły będą się pojawiały w czasie mieszkania.

----------


## Emek81

Hej, też mam zamiar sam robić automatyke domową na rpi i domoticzu. Nie wychodzi bardso drogo a funkcje ktore wieniles sa przydatne. Ja mam jeszcze sporo czasu ale juz od roku zbieram sukcesywnie caly sprzet.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie do końca rozumiem czego się chcesz dowiedzieć?


Szukam błędu w moim rozumowani i wycenianiu. Bo jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć, że jak koszt materiału to setki złotych. No, niech będzie kilkanaście setek. To nie reklamuje się na FM i w innych miejscach kilku zapaleńców/firm (nie przymierzając jak np. Asolt ze swoimi usługami) i za kilka tysięcy za kilka dni pracy nie ogarną takiego "inteligentnego" domu na domoticzu i malince.

Jak ktoś ma wprawę i narzędzia, to obstawiam że mały domek to góra tydzień pracy - a jak inwestor sam/z pomocą "zwykłego" elektryka położy okablowanie wg projektu to dziań na spięcie tego i oprogramowanie.

No cóż, jak faktycznie to tak wygląda, jak sobie wyobrażam, to ja nauczę się ogarniać to "informatycznie" i z bratem z uprawnieniami elektrycznymi (ale nie pracuje jako elektryk) może otworzymy taką firemkę i jak z jeden weekend w miesiącu popracujemy za 10K zł na czysto do podziału, to i może pracować w pozostałe dni się odechce  :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

No ...
Przynajmniej dom będzie inteligentny... :cool:

----------


## Emek81

Nie bardzo widzę na tym zatobek. O ile u siebie mozesz wepchac chinszczyzne bez atestow i w razie awarii dlubac to raczej gosc co zaplaci 10k nie bedzie chcial takich rozwiazan.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie bardzo widzę na tym zatobek. O ile u siebie mozesz wepchac chinszczyzne bez atestow i w razie awarii dlubac to raczej gosc co zaplaci 10k nie bedzie chcial takich rozwiazan.


Z CE oczywiście. Certyfikat Kaizen-IT foudation mogę sobie tez zastrzec i przydzielać. Jak inwestor będzie chciał wydać 10, 20 czy więcej K zł więcej - jego wola.

Zauwazam, że jest ogromna luka pomiędzy 2Kzł(z 23% vat) + sporo pracy wlasnej a 20K+(z 8% vat) i "profesjonalna" instalacja. Ta luka tak naprawdę jest powodem zalożenia tego wątku. Myślalem, że te 2K zł są drastycznie zaniżone (chociaż starałem się raczej zawyżać), ze gdzis popelniam duży błąd...

Zalety otwartego systemu ładnie wypunktował Szmal w pierwszym, jak mnie pamięć nie myli, filmie.
A myślisz, ze te drogie rozwiazania to gdzie są produkowane? Bo AFAIK Arduino we Włoszech, Raspberry Pi 3 w UK albo w Chinach. A reszta na Taiwanie albo w Chinach.

----------


## redblack

Kaizen - zapomniałeś tylko o jednej ważnej sprawie: o niezawodności. Nikt rozsądny nie opiera *całej* automatyki domu na RPi.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen - zapomniałeś tylko o jednej ważnej sprawie: o niezawodności. Nikt rozsądny nie opiera *całej* automatyki domu na RPi.


OK. Wodę w kibelku będę spuszczał manualnie. 
A oświetlenie przetestuję, czy będzie działało na samym Arduino. Pewne w szufladzie będzie też leżała cały czas zapasowa Malinka z aktualną kopią karty SD i Arduino.

Ale dla mnie argument z gatunku "nikt rozsądny nie jeździ francuskimi autami, bo się psują".

Tak jeszcze lekko crosspostując z tematu o ogrzewaniu kablami grzejnymi. Uświadomiłem sobie, że taki system "inteligentny" może mi zastąpić sterowanie Devi Link. Czyli zamiast wydawać 4K z na sterowanie od Devi mogę wydać 2K na Malinkę&Co. Nawet jak się w wyliczeniach pomyliłem 2x, to za te same pieniądze mam dużo więcej. Tutaj, jak sobie to wyobrażam

----------


## homelogic

Jak się jest ogarniaczem sprawnym informatycznie i elektronicznie to jest to w miarę sensowna droga, szczególnie biorąc pod uwagę zabawę i ogrom wiedzy jaki się nabierze. Prócz aliexpress warto przegladać kickstartery, czasem można tam dorwać bardzo fajne czujniki w dobrych cenach. Rodzina trochę na zabawie może ucierpieć bo to jednak dom w którym się mieszka, no ale cóż... Dodatkowo, będąc na tyle zaawansowanym informatykiem pewnie licząc samą wartość roboczogodzin "stracony" czas wyjdzie drożej niż profesjonalny integrator, ale zabawy i nauki się nie liczy w koszta  :wink: 

Generalnie taką samą sytuację mamy z systemami ERP, apkami mobilnymi czy sklepami internetowymi. Jak sobie sam ogarniesz to zaoszczędzisz sporo tysięcy. Wszędzie są darmowe frameworki, tutorki i fora gdzie pomogą. Co wcale nie przeszkadza bardzo dobrze żyć profesjonalnym firmom wdrożeniowym - dobrze działająca apka czy sklep, za któryś ktoś bierze odpowiedzialność i go serwisuje to wbrew pozorom nie jest taka prosta sprawa.

----------


## Kaizen

> Generalnie taką samą sytuację mamy z systemami ERP


A, no fajny przykład przywołałeś. ERP może za duże słowo, ale akurat mam świeże niemiłe doświadczenia z Raksem. Nowe wdrożenie. Ma taki fajny gadżet, jak załączniki. Można faktury, skany umów itp. powrzucać. Można sobie pozakładać katalogi. I co ciekawe, można założyć katalog z pustą nazwą. No, user taki babo zrobił. Trudno. Chciał posprzątać i usunąć ten katalog z pustą nazwą. I wyczyszczona baza załączników w całości.
Inny przykład - wrzucenia załącznika o takiej samej nazwie, jak już istniejący w bazie oznacza zwis programu.
Kolejny - restart maszyny wirtualnej oznacza wykrzaczenie się licencji. Sprzedawca zapewniał, że można tak. A w praktyce trzeba dzwonić do serwisu i aktywować na nowo licencję.

I powiedz mi, na czym ma tu polegać to "bierze odpowiedzialność i go serwisuje"?

W informatyce nie da się zagwarantować poprawności działania i nikt tego nie robi. Za żadne pieniądze. Za grube pieniądze często trudno mieć zapis o gwarantowanym czasie usunięcia usterki - co najwyżej czas reakcji "Dziękuję za zgłoszenie. Proszę zrestartować serwer. Dalej nie działa? OK, zabieramy się do pracy".

Aż chce się napisać samemu program... Tylko czasu trochę mało. Ale na "Inteligentny" dom powinno wystarczyć. Może to z motyką na słońce. A może nie.  Zobaczymy. 
Co do ogarnięcia, to jedno mam ogarnięte dobrze - uczenie się i szukanie informacji. Informatycznie to średnio a elektronicznie bardzo słabo.

A praca nie będzie na domu zamieszkałym, tylko budowanym. Więc złościć się będę tylko ja, jak coś nie będzie działało.

----------


## kroles

> Kaizen - zapomniałeś tylko o jednej ważnej sprawie: o niezawodności. Nikt rozsądny nie opiera *całej* automatyki domu na RPi.


Nic dodać, nic ująć. RPi nie jest projektowane tak, żeby działało latami. Ba, nawet z przetrwaniem zaniku zasilania może mieć kłopot. 
Poza tym - rzeczywiście, o wiele taniej, lepiej i mnóstwo zabawy i nauki.

----------


## kroles

> Aż chce się napisać samemu program... Tylko czasu trochę mało. Ale na "Inteligentny" dom powinno wystarczyć. Może to z motyką na słońce. A może nie.  Zobaczymy. 
> Co do ogarnięcia, to jedno mam ogarnięte dobrze - uczenie się i szukanie informacji. Informatycznie to średnio a elektronicznie bardzo słabo.
> A praca nie będzie na domu zamieszkałym, tylko budowanym. Więc złościć się będę tylko ja, jak coś nie będzie działało.


Przyjrzyj się https://home-assistant.io/, jak się do tego wepniesz to połowę roboty masz załatwioną. Jest też domoticz i parę innych opcji.

----------


## homelogic

> Aż chce się napisać samemu program... Tylko czasu trochę mało. Ale na "Inteligentny" dom powinno wystarczyć. Może to z motyką na słońce. A może nie.  Zobaczymy. 
> Co do ogarnięcia, to jedno mam ogarnięte dobrze - uczenie się i szukanie informacji. Informatycznie to średnio a elektronicznie bardzo słabo.
> 
> A praca nie będzie na domu zamieszkałym, tylko budowanym. Więc złościć się będę tylko ja, jak coś nie będzie działało.


Czeka cię wiele fascynujących i ciekawych godzin  :smile: 

Co do RPi to mam na tym odpalone Kodi i średnio raz na tydzień-dwa muszę go zresetować, bo albo zaczyna przymulać albo się zwiesi. Do filmów i muzy spoko, nie przeszkadza mi to za bardzo, szczególnie biorąc pod uwagę cenę. 
Teraz przełóż to na dom. Po jakimś czasie światło zaczyna zapalać się dopiero kilka sekund po naciśnięciu przycisku, albo ogrzewanie przestaje działać podczas wyjazdu na ferie zimowe i w rezultacie pękają ci rury.

----------


## abes99

A może dałoby radę zastosować przekaźniki wi-fi np. SonOff? Dopiero co rozkminiam temat, ale nie dość że stosunkowo tanie, to można do nich wgrać obsługę standardu MQTT i podpiąć pod jakiś otwarty system sterujący (opanHAB, Domoticz)? Akurat jest promo u chińczyka i można podstawowy przekaźnik SonOff 10A dostać w okolicach 17zł. Widać w necie, że sporo osób z nich korzysta, jest też firmware do Supli. Soft można postawić na czymkolwiek, nawet na PC (u mnie i tak chodzi coś w stylu miniserwera - transfery po sieci gigabitowej mam wrażenie są sporo lepszy od zwykłych NAS'ów). 
PS. Nie wiem jeszcze jakie możliwości ma soft sterujący do tego, ale może dałoby radę sterować tym ogrzewanie kablami grzejnymi?

----------


## Kaizen

> A może dałoby radę zastosować przekaźniki wi-fi np. SonOff?


Wolę oprzeć się na kabelkach. I trafia do mnie rada Szmala, że lepiej mieć wszystko w jednym miejscu - w szafie. Bezprzewodowo IMO ma sens, jak masz już wykończony dom i nie chcesz kuć. Takie rozproszone przekaźniki trudno upchać gdzieś sensownie a i z zasięgiem może być problem.

Pierwsze zakupy wykonane. 
Oprócz Malinki i Arduino:
Zasilacz 12V. Ale chyba docelowo, "produkcyjnie" w szafie wyląduje wersja z podpiętym akumulatorem..

Regulowane przetwornice step-down do malinki i innych rzeczy na mniejsze napięcie, żeby nie mnożyć zasilaczy. Ewentualnie jeszcze będzie 48V, ale na razie nie planuję takich urządzeń - PoE w monitoringu zasilane jest wbudowanym zasilaczem.

Przekaźniki 40A

Moduły z przekaźnikami 2A. Wychodzi 4zł/przekaźnik.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Widzę, że nie tylko ja zobaczyłem filmik Szmala i zastanawiam się co w KNXie kosztuje te 100tyś.

Co do malinki - wydaje mi się że jest to najtańsza opcja z możliwych, pośrodku jeszcze widze jakieś sterowniki PLC, po kilkaset zł (jest nawet forum plc-home). Mniej marketingowo nazwane automatyką domową, a nie inteligentnymi domami. Drożej niż malinka, na pewno stabilniej. Co do kosztu kabla - wydaje mi się że nie doszacowałeś i 1km skrętki łatwo się w domu zmieści, a do tego dochodzą jeszcze normalne kable. więc pewnie kilka tysięcy za kable. Inna sprawa że w wycenach automatyki domowej nikt kabli nie liczy, więc to taki ukryty koszt.

Zerknij jeszcze na blog: https://ttl.pl/~plucien/dom/ 

Co do eksperymentu na domownikach - wydaje mi się że można zacząć od przekaźników i zrobienia światła, wszystko inne etapami. Warto jednak by mieć porządny projekt.

----------


## agb

Ponieważ pracuję w IT, wytłumaczę Ci dlaczego jesteś w błędzie. Nie traktuj tego personalnie, bo moja wypowiedź taka naprawdę*nie jest.
 Otwierająca firemkę z bratem poświęcisz się temu na 100% rezygnując z etatu? Jeżeli na powyższe pytanie odpowiedź brzmi "nie", to w życiu nie kupiłbym systemu od kogoś kto serwis zapewni tylko w weekend. I tylko w ten, w który akurat nie wypadają mu imieniny lub urodziny kogoś z rodziny. W przeciwnym wypadku, policzyłeś wszelkie daniny na rzecz kraju, koszty serwisu/gwarancji? Jeżeli uważasz, że wszystkiego się nauczysz(bo wystarczy chęć) i po prostu będziesz to klientom instalował, to naprawdę nie masz pojęcia o IT. Niezależnie czy darmowe, czy komercyjne wszystko wygląda super na papierze/www. W pierwszym przypadku jakiekolwiek SLA nie istnieje. W drugim zapewne też nie, ale na jakąś poprawkę można liczyć. Będziesz poprawiał kod źródłowy? Instalatora, co na stackoverlow się uczył bym nie zatrudnił. Zbyt często widzę takich co im nawet nie chce się po skopiowaniu zmienić nazw zmiennych. A Technical debt rośnie. Jeżeli uważasz, że do programowania wystarczy chęć nauki, zaprogramuj coś "większego" niż "hello world" Też myślałem o automatyce (bo z inteligencją(co by kto nie mówił) nie ma to nic wspólnego). Akurat na KNX. Że infrastrukturę sobie położę, skonfiguruję oświetlenie, a resztę doprogramuję później. Obejrzałem 2-3 tutoriale ETS-a i wiem, że wolałbym młotkiem sobie paznokcie obcinać niż coś w tym goownie robić.

----------


## El*ontro

> Obejrzałem 2-3 tutoriale ETS-a i wiem, że wolałbym młotkiem sobie paznokcie obcinać niż coś w tym goownie robić.


Możesz trochę rozwinąć swoją opinię o ETS? Chodzi o sam program do konfiguracji, czy system KNX? Z pozostałą częścią wypowiedzi trudno się nie zgodzić.

Tworzenie systemu automatyki domowej od podstaw zawsze na początku wydaje się proste. Ale trzeba pamiętać, że działanie ma wyłączać poza algorytm "naciskam przycisk A -> włączam światło nr 1". Przy większej ilości wejść, wyjść i realizowanych funkcji wszystko się komplikuje.

Autorowi pomysłu życzę powodzenia i czekam na relację z działającej instalacji  :smile:

----------


## agb

Chodzi mi o sam program do konfiguracji.

----------


## homelogic

ETS jest upierdliwy, zgadzam się. Ale osobiście, patrząc na fotki z zalinkowanego wcześniej bloga Pluciena, wolałbym po stokroć konfigurować instalację KNX w ETS niż rzeźbić w tych wszystkich PLC od Siemensa.

----------


## agb

> ETS jest upierdliwy, zgadzam się. Ale osobiście, patrząc na fotki z zalinkowanego wcześniej bloga Pluciena, wolałbym po stokroć konfigurować instalację KNX w ETS niż rzeźbić w tych wszystkich PLC od Siemensa.


Ale z tego co mi wiadomo, PLC nutę służy do tego samego co ONZ  :smile:

----------


## agb

KNX. Głupia autokorekta...

----------


## homelogic

PLC służy do wszystkiego. KNX jest wąsko wyspecjalizowanym gotowcem. Nie trzeba się znać ani bawić w pchanie odpowiednich rozkazów w rejestry - w KNX po prostu wskazujemy że np. wejście x to jest włącznik takiego i innego typu, a wyjście y żarówką. Podstawowe logiki (np. PI(D) do ogrzewania) są już zaszyte w soft.

----------


## agb

O to mi chodziło, tylko z komórki nie chciało się pisać  :smile:  KNX jest wąsko wyspecjalizowanym gotowcem, a PLC nie zostało stworzone z myślą o domowej "inteligencji".

----------


## Elektrolot

> Kaizen - zapomniałeś tylko o jednej ważnej sprawie: o niezawodności. Nikt rozsądny nie opiera *całej* automatyki domu na RPi.


Zgadzam się. Wykorzystanie minikomputerów Raspberry do automatyki to niezbyt rozsądny pomysł. Nie w tym celu powstały i nie spełniaja żadnych norm dotyczacych urzadzen przeznaczonych do systemów automatyki, nie mówiac już o braku potrzebnych interfejsów. Fundacja Raspberry produkuje również moduły "Compute Module". Sa to moduły wyposażone tylko w procesor, pamięć RAM i  eMMC. Co umożliwia innym firmom zaprojektowanie własnych urzadzeń Z tego co widziałem powstało już kilka różnych urzadzeń opartych o ten moduł przeznaczonych do automatyki. Takie rozwiazanie moim zdaniem ma sens.
Ja planuję wykorzystać jakiś sterownik zgodny z Raspberry oparty o CM oraz sterować modułami wejść/wyjść protokołem Modbus. Z tego co wiem to Domoticz nie wspiera Modbusa RTU i wstępnie rozważam Openhub, który takie wsparcie ma.

----------


## dendrytus

> Widzę, że nie tylko ja zobaczyłem filmik Szmala i zastanawiam się co w KNXie kosztuje te 100tyś.


A ja obejrzałem filmik o trabancie i zastanawiam się, co w Mercedesie kosztuje 500 tys.
Może najpierw napisz co miało być w tych 100 tys. i czy był to biurowiec, mieszkanie w bloku czy rezydencja.
Czy były zwykłe włączniki czy panela po 5 000 PLN za sztukę?




> Co do kosztu kabla - wydaje mi się że nie doszacowałeś i 1km skrętki łatwo się w domu zmieści,


To ciekawe, bo w KNX taki  dom zrobię, na upartego z 50m kabla KNX, po 2 PLN z VAT czyli wyjdzie jakieś 100 PLN




> Obejrzałem 2-3 tutoriale ETS-a i wiem, że wolałbym młotkiem sobie paznokcie obcinać niż coś w tym goownie robić.


Kolejny Miszcz Janusz po tutorialach z youtuba, a pewnie profesor seksuologi po sześciu pornolach z jakiegoś porno tuba.
Miszczem kierownicy też zostałeś po obejrzeniu sezonu Top Gear czy po tygodniu treningów na jakiejś gierce na konsoli?
Zaprogramuj może ze 3 domy po 20 modułów, a później możesz wypisywać swoje wrażenia. OK zaprogramuj JEDEN z trzema modułami 8 WE, 8 Wy i jakiś multi włącznik.




> Czy prawidłowe jest moje pierwotne wyobrażenie, czy można mieć "inteligentny" dom (ja bym szybciej powiedział centralnie sterowany, bo z inteligencją to nie ma nic wspólnego) za te kilkadziesiąt setek, a nie tysięcy złotych? Oczywiście mowa nie o całej instalacji, a o tym, ile trzeba dopłacić względem standardowej w nowo budowanym domu przy ekonomicznym podejściu do tematu?


Tak. Mylisz się. Z taką wiedzą, mądrościami i kasą, to radzę ci położyć normalną instalację i dać sobie spokój z ID.
A i to co chcesz stworzyć,to faktycznie dom centralnie sterowany ze smartfona i nie ma nic wspólnego z inteligentnymi domami czy budynkami.
PS. 
A co do waszego guru z youtuba to jest cienki, nawet jak na ignoranta. Ale wasz bóg, wasz cyrk.

PS2.
A i taka Złota Myśl:
„Z goowna bata nie ukręcisz”

----------


## agb

Widzę, że wrócił działowy stańczyk. Wytłumacz mi czym się różni zaprogramowanie sterowania punktem świetlnym pokazane przez kogoś od zrobienia tego samemu? 

P.S Twoje instalacje są równie udane co prezentowane tutaj analogie?

----------


## Kaizen

> A i to co chcesz stworzyć,to faktycznie dom centralnie sterowany ze smartfona i nie ma nic wspólnego z inteligentnymi domami czy budynkami.


Dlatego "inteligentny" piszę  w cudzysłowie.
Jak znasz system, który jest inteligentny (patrz definicja inteligencji ze słownika) to opowiedz, jak to działa?
Nauczy się? Jak np. przyjdzie akwizytor i go wpuszczę, nie wiedząc, że to akwizytor, a potem wyrzucę. To następnym razem nie pozwoli mi go wpuścić? Albo chociaż wyświetli ostrzeżenie, "wyrzuciłeś go już raz, na pewno wpuścić?" Nauczy się?
Albo jak w soboty przychodzą koledzy na meczyk, to wpuści ich z automatu, jak wcisną domofon? Tych co byli już na meczyku wpuszczeni "ręcznie"? 
Czy jak dwa razy w sobotę odpalę meczyk w TV, odpowiednio ustawiając światła - to nauczy się, i za trzecim razem sam (bez programowania - w końcu sam jest inteligentny) w kolejną sobotę odpali meczyk i przyciemni światła?
Czy też to zero inteligencji i zrobi tylko to, co mu zlecę i to dokładnie tak, jak mu zaprogramuję? Za każdym razem tak samo, choćbym zawsze po wybraniu sceny "film" gasił jednego leda, to jak sam nie przeprogramuję, to będę tym ledem pstrykał zawsze?

Ale tak sam z siebie - ze swojej inteligencji. Bez programowania takich algorytmów "łopatologicznie". Bez przewidywania wszystkich możliwych sytuacji. W końcu nie na tym polega inteligencja.

----------


## Kaizen

> Fight!


To jest forum. Nie ring. Tu się wymienia poglądy. Argumenty. Pomaga.

Pomyliłeś adresy.

----------


## homelogic

> To jest forum. Nie ring. Tu się wymienia poglądy. Argumenty. Pomaga.
> 
> Pomyliłeś adresy.


No tak, racja, zapomniałem i przepraszam  :wink: 

No więc mój pogląd jest taki, że co chwilę wyskakują podobne wątki, nie tylko na tym forum. Pomijając wyświechtane do sprucia i jałowe dyskusje o znaczeniu słowa "inteligentny", co chwilę ktoś się deklaruje kozakiem który sam sobie zrobi dobrze. I owszem, jeden na kilkudziesięciu okazuje się na tyle wymiataczem informatyczno-elektronicznym, że daje radę. 

Może jesteś jedną z tych osób, ale statystyka nie jest korzystna. Jednym z kryteriów jest dobór odpowiedniego hardware i software, a ty jesteś głęboko, nomen-omen, w malinach. 

Na pewno będę śledził wpisy czy ew. blog jeżeli takowy się pojawi. Ze swej strony życzę powodzenia i sił w realizacji marzeń.

----------


## kasprzyk

Kaizen - najlepsze rozwiązanie - stracone pieniądze w pseudo automatykę domową, zainwestuj w porządną instalację elektryczną, w nowym wymarzonym domku zaznasz spokój, żona i dzieci będą zadowolone, będziesz miał czas dla siebie, dom będzie pod Twoją kontrolą a nie znacznie żyć swoim niekontrolowanym rytmem.
Nie piszę tak, żeby coś wyśmiewać, kpić i tak dalej - po prostu dobrze Ci radzę, tak jak napisał już wyżej homelogic, podobnych osób do Ciebie jest multum, na początku słyszymy piękne założenia, cudowne plany, na końcu z 20 -stu pozycji które chcieli zrealizować udało się może 50% z czego połowa działa stabilnie, pozostały wystające niewykorzystane przewody w ścianach, totalny bajzel w rozdzielnicach elektrycznych itd.
Odpuść sobie, "gotowce IB" są może i drogie, jednak do pewnych wniosków i rozwiązań te firmy dochodziły latami, wszystko jest proste i łatwe na papierze, na  "żywym organizmie" zupełnie inaczej to wygląda.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie piszę tak, żeby coś wyśmiewać, kpić i tak dalej - po prostu dobrze Ci radzę, tak jak napisał już wyżej homelogic, podobnych osób do Ciebie jest multum, na początku słyszymy piękne założenia, cudowne plany, na końcu z 20 -stu pozycji które chcieli zrealizować udało się może 50% z czego połowa działa stabilnie, pozostały wystające niewykorzystane przewody w ścianach, totalny bajzel w rozdzielnicach elektrycznych itd.


W tej chwili mam dwie istotne dla mnie funkcjonalności:
1. Sterowanie oświetleniem
2. Sterowanie podłogówką.

Pierwsze zamierzam poprowadzić tak, żeby łatwo w razie porażki przesiąść się na włączniki bistabilne, to drugie podobnie, żebym łatwo zamontował sterowanie Devi czy innego dostawcy.
Jeżeli wypali - to zaoszczędzę, bo same sterowniki Devi do ogrzewania kosztują więcej, niż spodziewam się wydać na "inteligentny" dom. W sumie, to większość rzeczy już kupiłem i kosztowały niespełna tysiąc złotych. Doliczając zapasową malinkę, zapasowe Arduino, zapasowy zasilacz buforowy, dwie karty SD - jakieś 1400zł wyjdzie. Zapasowe rzeczy kupię, jak będę zbliżał się do uruchomienia "produkcyjnego". Dodatkowy koszt kabli, których pójdzie więcej i większej (albo dwóch zamiast jednej) rozdzielni, to kolejne kilka stówek. Razem okolice 2K zł.

Inne bajery, typu stacje pogody, czujniki wilgotności, spięcie z rekuperatorem, monitoringiem czy instalacją alarmową to bajery, które fajnie byłoby mieć, ale w tej chwili nie będę się na to silił. Znajdę czas i chęci to powalczę.

Jak polegnę na całości - zostanie przerośnięta rozdzielnia, przerośnięte okablowanie i możliwość uruchomienia tego w przyszłości bez kucia ścian czy wydawania czapki pieniędzy na rozwiązania bezprzewodowe.

----------


## Sawadi

Podstawowa rzecz, cokolwiek będziesz robił:
- dokładnie przemyśl zapotrzebowanie, umeblowanie i sposób poruszania po domu
- rozrysuj instalacje na papierze i na... ścianach (pomaga)
- trzymaj się planu
- rób zdjęcia dokumentacyjne
- wszystkie poprawki nanoś od razu
- jedna osoba/ekipa do całości i jedna osoba pilnująca spójności
Takie tam z doświadczenia nieskomplikowanych instalacji z małym sterownikiem (2 dni pracy, dlaczego działa bez sensu) i np. praktycznym rozwiązaniem, które nie będzie używane, bo się plany umeblowania zmieniły.

----------


## kasprzyk

> W tej chwili mam dwie istotne dla mnie funkcjonalności:
> 1. Sterowanie oświetleniem
> 2. Sterowanie podłogówką.
> 
> Pierwsze zamierzam poprowadzić tak, żeby łatwo w razie porażki przesiąść się na włączniki bistabilne, to drugie podobnie, żebym łatwo zamontował sterowanie Devi czy innego dostawcy.
> Jeżeli wypali - to zaoszczędzę, bo same sterowniki Devi do ogrzewania kosztują więcej, niż spodziewam się wydać na "inteligentny" dom. W sumie, to większość rzeczy już kupiłem i kosztowały niespełna tysiąc złotych. Doliczając zapasową malinkę, zapasowe Arduino, zapasowy zasilacz buforowy, dwie karty SD - jakieś 1400zł wyjdzie. Zapasowe rzeczy kupię, jak będę zbliżał się do uruchomienia "produkcyjnego". Dodatkowy koszt kabli, których pójdzie więcej i większej (albo dwóch zamiast jednej) rozdzielni, to kolejne kilka stówek. Razem okolice 2K zł.
> 
> Inne bajery, typu stacje pogody, czujniki wilgotności, spięcie z rekuperatorem, monitoringiem czy instalacją alarmową to bajery, które fajnie byłoby mieć, ale w tej chwili nie będę się na to silił. Znajdę czas i chęci to powalczę.
> 
> Jak polegnę na całości - zostanie przerośnięta rozdzielnia, przerośnięte okablowanie i możliwość uruchomienia tego w przyszłości bez kucia ścian czy wydawania czapki pieniędzy na rozwiązania bezprzewodowe.


Miejsca w rozdzielnicy nigdy nie za wiele, pamiętaj o prowadzeniu przewodów w odpowiedniej odległości od siebie (nie mieszaj nisko-prądowych (magistrali,  lan, czujek z typowymi obwodami 230V)
Pomyśl także o skrętkach doprowadzonych pod sufitem w okolicę odbiorników TV - moduły IR - fajna sprawa, zapomnisz jakiś rzeczy, możesz przypisać na szybko funkcję pod różne przyciski pilota. Dla zachowania porządku w rozdzielnicy warto na stałe podłączyć obwody pod zugi - później linką przekierować połączenia.
powodzenia
i tak jak kolega wyżej pisze - wszystko, każdy docelowy element, każdy zamysł najpierw na papierze, jeżeli będziesz miał sufity podwieszane - najlepsze, najbezpieczniejsze miejsce na prowadzenie wszelkich wiązek przewodów.

----------


## Kaizen

> pamiętaj o prowadzeniu przewodów w odpowiedniej odległości od siebie (nie mieszaj nisko-prądowych (magistrali,  lan, czujek z typowymi obwodami 230V)


To by oznaczało rezygnację z opcji tradycyjnej instalacji, którą zamierzam zostawić sobie ciągnąc kable oświetleniowe przez puszki włączników zostawiając nadmiar kabla, żeby można było włożyć tam zwykłe włączniki bistabilne zamiast dzwonkowych podpiętych do skrętki.

----------


## dendrytus

> To by oznaczało rezygnację z opcji tradycyjnej instalacji, którą zamierzam zostawić sobie ciągnąc kable oświetleniowe przez puszki włączników zostawiając nadmiar kabla, żeby można było włożyć tam zwykłe włączniki bistabilne zamiast dzwonkowych podpiętych do skrętki.


Przy takim poziomie wiedzy szykuje się  spektakularna katastrofa.
Może lepiej zrób pokaz sztucznych ogni dla sąsiadów.
Zawsze możesz też poradzić się brata, który co prawda nigdy tego nie robił, ale ma goowno warty papierek.

Połóż sobie ZWYKŁĄ INSTLACJE.

Ps.
Jesteś idealnym przykładne, w zasadzie definicją inwestora w wątku , który sam założyłeś:
*„ Inteligentny dom dla rozrzutnych albo naiwnych inwestorów?”*
Tak dokładnie.
Ale kto bogatemu zabroni.

Ps2



> No cóż, jak faktycznie to tak wygląda, jak sobie wyobrażam, to ja nauczę się ogarniać to "informatycznie" i z bratem z uprawnieniami elektrycznymi (ale nie pracuje jako elektryk) może otworzymy taką firemkę i jak z jeden weekend w miesiącu popracujemy za 10K zł na czysto do podziału, to i może pracować w pozostałe dni się odechce


Zawsze zastanawiali mnie ludzi, którzy mogliby zarabiać 20K na miesiąc nie przepracowując się, a wybierają goownianą pracę, za goowniane pieniądze, tyrając po 10h na dobę.

Przecież w dwa miechy zarobisz na nieźle wypasionego KNX, a w trzecim na HomeServer4 Giry z 19” panelem dotykowym.
Na co ty jeszcze czekasz. 
W zasadzie to już straciłeś 20K, bo od miesiąca pitolisz, zamiast zarabiać kasę.

Świetny pomysł i zarobki na poziomie 240K rocznie przy 20h tygodniu pracy, no może 24h.

Ps3.
Jeszcze nie przymocowałeś METRA kabla, a już musiałeś podnieść budżet na kable.

Ps4.



> To by oznaczało rezygnację z opcji tradycyjnej instalacji, którą zamierzam zostawić sobie


Zawsze fajnie wygląda zderzenie niewiedzy, pobożnych życzeń z fizyką realnego świata.
Masz wybór: realizacja własne koncepcji opartej na niewiedzy i ludowej mądrości „jakoś to będzie, może się uda” lub zrobić to zgodnie z zasadami kładzenia instalacji elektrycznej nisko i wysokoprądowej, ale wiążącą się z rezygnacją z własnych pomysłów.

Jeśli wybierzesz własną koncepcję, to może od razy zrób sobie zwykłą instalacją a zaoszczędzone pieniądze na niskoprądowej i zmarnowany czas na jej położenie przeznacz na piwo i grilla z rodziną i znajomymi.

Może zapytaj brata co on na to.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

> To by oznaczało rezygnację z opcji tradycyjnej instalacji, którą zamierzam zostawić sobie ciągnąc kable oświetleniowe przez puszki włączników zostawiając nadmiar kabla, żeby można było włożyć tam zwykłe włączniki bistabilne zamiast dzwonkowych podpiętych do skrętki.


Dlaczego Ci potrzebna opcja tradycyjna? Jak cos pójdzie nie tak to przygotuj się do przejścia na przekaźniki, używając dalej łączników dzwonkowych. Działają w dużych budynkach, zadziałają stabilnie i u Ciebie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Zawsze zastanawiali mnie ludzi, którzy mogliby zarabiać 20K na miesiąc nie przepracowując się, a wybierają goownianą pracę, za goowniane pieniądze, tyrając po 10h na dobę.


Piszesz o sobie? Ja niestety, nie mogę sobie pozwolić na pracę nawet po 8 godzin na dobę. Mam i szukam takich zajęć, gdzie pracuję kiedy mogę.
A co do biznesu - to dziwi mnie, że nikt takich usług nie oferuje za normalne pieniądze. 





> zrobić to zgodnie z zasadami kładzenia instalacji elektrycznej nisko i wysokoprądowej, ale wiążącą się z rezygnacją z własnych pomysłów.


To wszystkich trzech elektryków, co mi oferują puszczenie kabla sygnałowego do bramy w jednym wykopie z WLZ mam pogonić?
Podasz źródło (normy, przepisy) jaka jest minimalna odległość układania kabli teletechnicznych od 230V, że straszysz pokazem ogni sztucznych?

----------


## agb

A co to są "normalnie pieniądze"?

----------


## Kaizen

> A co to są "normalnie pieniądze"?


Pisałem.




> To nie reklamuje się na FM i w innych miejscach kilku zapaleńców/firm (nie przymierzając jak np. Asolt ze swoimi usługami) i za kilka tysięcy za kilka dni pracy nie ogarną takiego "inteligentnego" domu na domoticzu i malince.

----------


## agb

Najpierw sam ogarnij w "kilka dni", a potem wyceniaj.

----------


## Kaizen

> Najpierw sam ogarnij w "kilka dni", a potem wyceniaj.


Sobie to będę ogarniał sumując czas pewnie ładnych parę tygodni jak nie miesięcy. A zawsze będzie coś do dorobienia. Tyle, że >>90% tego czasu, to będzie nauka.

Samo Arduino i DS18B20 ogarniałem kilka ładnych dni i sketch piękny nie jest, ale robi co miał robić. Ale jak potrzebujesz, to na inną ilość czujników z innymi ID ogarnę w kilkanaście minut.

Podobnie byłoby z Domoticzem, Arduino i pospinaniem wszystkiego (mam na myśli uzbrojenie rozdzielni w część elektroniczna i konfigurację softu - gdy kable są już poprowadzone i elektryka ogarnięta).

----------


## agb

To ty chcesz robić systemy pod użytkowników, czy sprzedawać inteligentny zestaw Kaizena? A jak Cię klient o coś nowego poprosi, to mu powiesz, poczekaj pan miesiąca-dwa, coś ze szwagrem udłubiemy? I to wszystko w normalnych pieniądzach?

----------


## dendrytus

> Piszesz o sobie? Ja niestety, nie mogę sobie pozwolić na pracę nawet po 8 godzin na dobę. Mam i szukam takich zajęć, gdzie pracuję kiedy mogę.


To zmień zawód. Podobno przy inteligentnych domach można zarobić ciężką kasę nic nie robiąc i na niczym się nie znając.





> A co do biznesu - to dziwi mnie, że nikt takich usług nie oferuje za normalne pieniądze.


No to zacznij z bratem. Przecież masz całe forum muratora, któremu możesz założyć swoje dzieło.
No ale jak dla Jaśnie Pana stawka około 50 euro za godzinę pracy to za mało, to nic nie poradzimy.
Nie masz czasu, to zatrudnij ludzi. Chętnych do pracy za 30 euro na godzinę znajdziesz bez problemu, sam zarabiając za nic nie robienie 20 euro.




> To wszystkich trzech elektryków, co mi oferują puszczenie kabla sygnałowego do bramy w jednym wykopie z WLZ mam pogonić?


Może ustalmy co to jest w ogóle kabel sygnałowy, bo ja nie zmam pojęcia kabel sygnałowy, który może iść do bramy. 
Czy mówimy o U/UTP kat. 5e czy F/UTP kat. 6+ czy o kablu KNX czy może zwykłym domofonowym/alarmowym?
Jakie będą nim szły sygnały? 12V, 24V, 230V audio czy wideo, a może internet?
Mówimy o wykopie czy przewodach włożonych w arota?





> Podasz źródło (normy, przepisy) jaka jest minimalna odległość układania kabli teletechnicznych od 230V, że straszysz pokazem ogni sztucznych?


Chodzi o zakłócenia, a nie pokaz sztucznych ogni.
Sugerowałem pokaz sztucznych ogni z normalnych chińskich wynalazków, aby zrobić wrażenie na znajomych i sąsiadach.

Chociaż jak tak czytam twoje mądrości, to niedziałający ID, żyjący własnym życiem, będzie na twoich znajomych pewnie też robił rażenia
Do kompletu kup sobie może jeszcze trabanta lub Fiata Kredensa czyli 125p

Ps.
Mówiłem przenieś się na elektrodę. Tam jest pełno takich ekspertów zarówno od ID, jak i od wyceny pracy innych. Będą tobą i twoimi pomysłami zachwyceni.






> A co to są "normalnie pieniądze"?


To taki bełkot rozrzutnego i naiwnego inwestora, który uważa się za bóg wie co i dodatkowo chętnie innym zorganizuje życie i pracę i stawki godzinowe.
Jak za komuny, Towarzysz Kaizen Pierwszy Sekretarz PO PZPR będzie mówił ile kto może zarabiać, aby wszyscy mieli po równo.

I pamiętajmy, że praca za 240 000 PLN rocznie przy 24 godzinach tygodniowo czyli 192,30 PLN za godzinę pracy, nie jest warta jego uwagi. Nawet jego brat uważa, że to marne stawki.

----------


## Kaizen

> To zmień zawód.



Skąd wiesz, jaki mam zawód?




> Podobno przy inteligentnych domach można zarobić ciężką kasę nic nie robiąc i na niczym się nie znając.


Serio? Ja słyszałem, że to tak niszowy, drogi produkt że 90% przychodu trzeba poświęcić na marketing i przeżycie od złapania jednego klienta, do kolejnego.







> Może ustalmy co to jest w ogóle kabel sygnałowy, bo ja nie zmam pojęcia kabel sygnałowy, który może iść do bramy. 
> Czy mówimy o U/UTP kat. 5e czy F/UTP kat. 6+ czy o kablu KNX czy może zwykłym domofonowym/alarmowym?


Nie znam się. W ofercie mam _Sygnałowy 14*1 ziemny_.






> Chodzi o zakłócenia, a nie pokaz sztucznych ogni.


A ja pytam o przepisy i normy. Wg PN-EN 50174-2:2000  do 35m kabla nie potrzeba odstępów ani ekranowania.
Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz inaczej?





> Nawet jego brat uważa, że to marne stawki.


Dobrze się czujesz? Masz jakieś kompleksy? Problemy? Braki w umiejętności czytania ze zrozumieniem?
Nikomu nie organizuję pracy ani stawek godzinowych.
Znasz mojego brata, że wiesz co uważa?

----------


## Kaizen

> To ty chcesz robić systemy pod użytkowników, czy sprzedawać inteligentny zestaw Kaizena?


Nie lubię uczyć się rzeczy, których potem nie używam. Chętnie kupiłbym taką usługę. Ale że nie mogę znaleźć na rynku, to muszę się nauczyć. A skoro się nauczę, to jestem skłonny sprzedawać swoją wiedzę i umiejętności. Tyle. Nie będę sprzedawał towarów, wiedzy ani umiejętności, których nie mam. To dla mnie oczywiste.

Jak ktoś zechce kupić - proszę bardzo.
Jak znasz kogoś, kto sprzedaje takie usługi (pisanie sketchy do Arduino do sterowania ogrzewaniem i oświetleniem i konfigurację domoticza czy HA) - daj znać.

----------


## agb

> Nie lubię uczyć się rzeczy, których potem nie używam. Chętnie kupiłbym taką usługę. Ale że nie mogę znaleźć na rynku, to muszę się nauczyć. A skoro się nauczę, to jestem skłonny sprzedawać swoją wiedzę i umiejętności. Tyle. Nie będę sprzedawał towarów, wiedzy ani umiejętności, których nie mam. To dla mnie oczywiste.


Czyli nie masz i nie będziesz miał nic do zaoferowania.

----------


## dendrytus

> Skąd wiesz, jaki mam zawód?


Przecież to bez znaczenia.
Zarabiasz za mało, aby wydać 20K, 50K czy 100K na ID i jednocześnie zarabiasz za dużo skoro 50 euro/h to dla ciebie za małe pieniądze.





> Serio? Ja słyszałem, że to tak niszowy, drogi produkt że 90% przychodu trzeba poświęcić na marketing i przeżycie od złapania jednego klienta, do kolejnego.


Możliwe. U mnie najbliższe wolne terminy to koniec września. I nie wiedzieć czemu ludzie czekają, zamiast przyjść na forum muratora i razem z tobą ogarnąć ID za 2K PLN.
Zadzwoń sobie do Warszawy i zapytaj kiedy mają wolne terminy firmy od KNX.




> Nie znam się. W ofercie mam Sygnałowy 14*1 ziemny.


Nie znasz się i kazałeś położyć? A po co ci ten kabel? Ale kto rozrzutnemu i naiwnemu inwestorowi zabroni.
Położyłeś koncentryk doziemny do bramy? Bo może będziesz chciał założyć sobie wideofon.
No tak, po co, przecież koncentryk będzie drogi, może pójdzie po 14x1.

Nie pamiętam kiedy ostatnio kładłem 14x1 do ziemny? Pewnie z 15 lat temu.




> A ja pytam o przepisy i normy. Wg PN-EN 50174-2:2000 do 35m kabla nie potrzeba odstępów ani ekranowania.


Tak przy okazji, to do WLZ w wykopie masz napięcie 400V i pewnie ze 20A na fazę, a nie 230V.
Nie oszukujmy się wybrałeś najtańszą ofertę z gośćmi, którzy wyznają zasadę ”łażę jak Pan każe” czyli położą ci co tylko chcesz, jak tylko chcesz z czego tylko chcesz, byleby dostali kasę.
Nikt normalny po krótkiej rozmowie z tobą nie będzie chciał u ciebie robić.

A tak przy okazji to powołujesz się na normę z 2000 roku, która powstała w latach 90 XX wieku. Bodajże kat. 5e w niej to szczyt techniki. I było wtedy napięcia 220V i 380V.





> Nikomu nie organizuję pracy ani stawek godzinowych.


Jak nie jak tak, towarzyszu. Przecież to nie ja napisałem:



> Szukam błędu w moim rozumowani i wycenianiu. Bo jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć, że jak koszt materiału to setki złotych. No, niech będzie kilkanaście setek. To nie reklamuje się na FM i w innych miejscach kilku zapaleńców/firm (nie przymierzając jak np. Asolt ze swoimi usługami) i za kilka tysięcy za kilka dni pracy nie ogarną takiego "inteligentnego" domu na domoticzu i malince.
> 
> Jak ktoś ma wprawę i narzędzia, to obstawiam że mały domek to góra tydzień pracy - a jak inwestor sam/z pomocą "zwykłego" elektryka położy okablowanie wg projektu to dziań na spięcie tego i oprogramowanie.
> 
> No cóż, jak faktycznie to tak wygląda, jak sobie wyobrażam, to ja nauczę się ogarniać to "informatycznie" i z bratem z uprawnieniami elektrycznymi (ale nie pracuje jako elektryk) może otworzymy taką firemkę i jak z jeden weekend w miesiącu popracujemy za 10K zł na czysto do podziału, to i może pracować w pozostałe dni się odechce


albo to



> to dziwi mnie, że nikt takich usług nie oferuje za normalne pieniądze.


To ciekawe, bo osobiście uważam, ze instalacje nawet w KNX, są w Polsce robione znacznie poniżej normalnych pieniędzy.
A i nikogo nie interesuje ile zarabiasz, skoro dla ciebie ID za 2K PLN to i tak za drogo.




> Znasz mojego brata, że wiesz co uważa?


Skoro nie rzucił dotychczasowej pracy na potrzeby budowy ID i nie zamierza pracować za 50 euro/h, to raczej wiem co uważa. 
No chyba, że nie wie jeszcze,  że jest współwłaścicielem młodej, prężnie rozwijającej się firmy na rynku ID.




> Chętnie kupiłbym taką usługę. Ale że nie mogę znaleźć na rynku, to muszę się nauczyć.


Nie nie ma na rynku, tylko ciebie po prostu niestarć. Co jest dziwne, skoro zarobki na poziomi 50 euro/h są dla ciebie zbyt niskie.




> A skoro się nauczę, to jestem skłonny sprzedawać swoją wiedzę i umiejętności.


Tylko jeszcze znajdź frajerów, którzy to od ciebie kupią. Potencjalni twoi klienci nauczą się sami robić ID, bo chętnie kupiliby taką usługę, ale, że nie mogą znaleźć na rynku, to muszą się nauczyć.




> Jak znasz kogoś, kto sprzedaje takie usługi (pisanie sketchy do Arduino do sterowania ogrzewaniem i oświetleniem i konfigurację domoticza czy HA) - daj znać.


A komu to potrzebne? 
Skro trudno kogoś znaleźć, to znaczy, że nikt tego nie potrzebuje lub nie opłaca się pisać, bo potencjalni klienci uważają, że stawki są za wysokie i sami sobie napiszą.

----------


## Kaizen

> Zarabiasz za mało, aby wydać 20K, 50K czy 100K na ID


Mam zupełnie inne podejście do wydatków. To, że mam pieniądze nie przekłada się na to, że chcę je wydać na coś, czego użyteczność nie jest warta ceny, jaką ktoś żąda za dany towar czy usługę. Są rzeczy, które są dla mnie warte X zł, mogę bez nich żyć i jak ktoś chce więcej niż X, to pieniądze zostają na koncie.
Dokładnie to dotyczy ID. Jest dla mnie wart 2K zł. Może 3K. Ale na pewno nie 20 czy 30K zł. Podobnie zrezygnowałem z rolet zewnętrznych, które użyteczność dla mnie mają niewiele większą od wewnętrznych, a kosztują wielokrotnie więcej.





> Nie oszukujmy się wybrałeś najtańszą ofertę z gośćmi, którzy wyznają zasadę ”łażę jak Pan każe” czyli położą ci co tylko chcesz, jak tylko chcesz z czego tylko chcesz, byleby dostali kasę.
> Nikt normalny po krótkiej rozmowie z tobą nie będzie chciał u ciebie robić.


Ciągle potrzebujesz szkolenia z czytania ze zrozumieniem. Niczego nie zamówiłem, niczego nie wybrałem. Jak dobrze rozumiem, to twierdzisz że 14x1 to zbyt bogato, a potem że wybrałem najtańsza ofertę?





> A tak przy okazji to powołujesz się na normę z 2000 roku, która powstała w latach 90 XX wieku. Bodajże kat. 5e w niej to szczyt techniki. I było wtedy napięcia 220V i 380V.


Podaj dane z nowszej.




> Nie nie ma na rynku, tylko ciebie po prostu niestarć. Co jest dziwne, skoro zarobki na poziomi 50 euro/h są dla ciebie zbyt niskie.


Daj namiary na sprzedających usługi pisania sketchy i konfiguracji Domoticza i/lub HA. Czy znowu problemy ze zrozumieniem słowa pisanego?







> A komu to potrzebne?


Mi. I co najmniej kilku innym osobom, które chciały zatrudnić Szmala, na co odpowiadał w ostatnim filmiku.

----------


## Kaizen

Część zakupów przyszła. W tym gadżet Broadlink RM3 mini (50 zł a działa jak złoto - i po co komu pilot uniwersalny, jak może mieć to w telefonie nawet bez IR Blastera i sterować dowolnym urządzeniem do tego z dowolnego miejsca na świecie przez zwykłą apkę na telefon) i od niego zacząłem zabawę. Samo urządzenie działa bez problemu z apką od producenta. Schody się zaczynają, żeby to spiąć z ID.

Dwa wieczory nauki za mną - Domoticz i Home Assistant wstępnie obadane.  Obydwa mają część skryptów napisane pod Pythona 2.7 a domyślny jest 3.4. Trochę czasu na to poświęciłem, jak instalować potrzebne biblioteki i odpalać skrypty, żeby korzystały z 2.7.
W Domoticzu poległem z Broadlinkiem. Niby są skrypty, ale nie udało mi się ich uzdatnić - wtedy przesiadłem się na HA i tam powalczyłem dopiero z tym Pythonem, więc chyba wrócę i sprawdzę, czy nie ogarnę. Bo HA jakoś mniej mi przypadł do gustu (ale to tylko pierwsze wrażenie).

Na HA odpaliłem Broadlinka. I się trochę rozczarowałem, jak działa pilot do klimy. A mianowicie ten sam przycisk wysyła różne sygnały w zależności od kontekstu. Przycisk Power wysyła inny sygnał gdy klima jest włączona, a inny, gdy wyłączona. Tak samo mode. To pewnie dlatego w różnych apkach na Androida do telefonu z IR blasterem inaczej są traktowane piloty do klim, niż do innych urządzeń, w których wciśnięcie tego samego przycisku za każdym razem wysyła ten sam sygnał.
Obawiam się, że klimę przez broadlinka przynajmniej pod HA trudno będzie ogarnąć, i trzeba będzie się nakombinować z automatyzacją. Np. ustawienie chłodzenia na 23* to 20xtemp_down (dla pewności, że jest ustawiona na 16*) i 7xtemp_up żeby dojechać do 23*. Ale chyba będzie problem ze zmianą mode. Bo co i ile ray wcisnąć zależy od tego co jest ustawione na starcie. Może trzeba będzie to odpuścić, i na cały sezon ustawiać mode z tradycyjnego pilota. Podobnie fan speed i kierowanie strumienia powietrza. A może wybierając klimę do domu znajdę łatwiej się integrującą.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Kaizen, czy klima nie ma sterowania po kablu, zgodnie ze standardem modbus? Tak byś mógł nią sterować bez zabawy z klonowaniem pilota?

Co do Raspberry Pi, ostatnio rozmawiałem ze znajomym który z 2-3 lata temu zrobił sterowanie kilkoma urządzeniami w domu. Jest zadowolony i działa bez problemu przez cały czas. Więc by zmotywować tych którzy próbują - da się mieć coś stabilnego na Raspberry PI!

----------


## leszekwolski

> Więc by zmotywować tych którzy próbują - da się mieć coś stabilnego na Raspberry PI!


Nie chcę się wypowiadać nie posiadając doświadczenia w pracy z Raspberry, ale słowo "da się" są tu dość kluczowe. Wszyscy moi klienci oczekują by ich ID była zawsze sprawna i by wszystkie ich wymagania były zawsze spełnione, a nie tylko czasem i niektóre.

----------


## brencik

> Wszyscy moi klienci oczekują by ich ID była zawsze sprawna i by wszystkie ich wymagania były zawsze spełnione, a nie tylko czasem i niektóre.


Ciekawe dlaczego gdy kupuja pralkę, lodówkę, smarkfona czy laptopa tak nie mają. Laptop przecież ma prawo się zawiesić bo tak już jest i kązdy sie do tego przyzwyczaił. Jak w ID coś się zwiesi to juz dramat  :big lol:

----------


## tomraider

> Wszyscy moi klienci oczekują by ich ID była zawsze sprawna i by wszystkie ich wymagania były zawsze spełnione, a nie tylko czasem i niektóre.


Właśnie na tym powinna polegać inteligencja domu że urządzenia w nim zamontowane i sterowane inteligentnie powinny działać tak by o nich zapomnieć i tylko z nich  korzystać.
Im bliższe ciału i bardziej wpływające na jakość naszego  życia systemy tym inteligentniej powinny działać . Sterownie światłem czy roletami za pomocą smartfona to rozśmieszający mnie gadżet potrzebny tylko do pochwalenia się znajomym. Na jakość naszego mieszkania w domu jednym  z największych  wpływów  ma wentylacja i wilgotność. Na finanse system ogrzewania i zużycia energii. Obecnie zajmuję się wentylacją. Inteligencja sterowania ma na celu sterowanie ( bez mojego udziału) wilgotnością i zrównoważeniem ciśnienia wewnątrz domu z WM ( w zależności od zmiennej wydajności dobranej do uzyskania założonej wilgotności oraz stopnia zapchania filtrów). Zdecydowana większość ( też w tym wątku) zastanawia się jak wykonać sterowanie (z punktu technicznego ) pomijając sens jego użycia i korzyści jakie daje. Najpierw fizyka z termodynamiką a potem elektronika z komunikacją.Inaczej nie ma mowy o jakiejkolwiek inteligencji , którą dom jako coś co dużo nas kosztuje powinien raczej mieć.  
Tomraider.

----------


## tkaczor123

Kaizen jak twoje inteligentne sterowanie?

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen jak twoje inteligentne sterowanie?


Leży na półce. Dostało najniższy priorytet. Pilniejsze skończenie ocieplenia stropu i buda dla psa. Potem meble i przeprowadzka przy lampkach wpiętych do gniazdek. Automatyką zajmę się jak już zamieszkamy.

----------


## Arwz

Kaizen coś się ruszyło w temacie?

----------


## Arturo1972

> Kaizen coś się ruszyło w temacie?


Nie róbcie z siebie niepełnosprawnych umysłowo...

----------


## Arwz

> Nie róbcie z siebie niepełnosprawnych umysłowo...


nie bardzo rozumiem. Może to przez moją niepełnosprawność umysłową  :wink: 

Jestem tematem żywo zainteresowany i chciałem usłyszeć (a w zasadzie przeczytać) co warto, czego nie warto ile ostatecznie wyszło itp.

----------


## Arwz

A propos ktoś próbował tego co ten na tym YT prezentuje: https://www.youtube.com/c/IoTpl/featured ?

----------


## TomekWaw

Wiele osób, skuszonych niską ceną. Większość sobie nie radzi z utrzymaniem takiej instalacji.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wiele osób, skuszonych niską ceną. Większość sobie nie radzi z utrzymaniem takiej instalacji.


A tak. Codziennie trzeba chodzić, nakarmić, przytulić, na spacer wyprowadzić, pieluszkę zmienić. Qpa roboty.

Mam wiele wg tutków Szmala. Działa. To co mi do tej pory padało, to BME280 ze zmienionym ID (zaczynały po jakimś czasie się grzać i przekłamywać dane albo ESP nie było w stanie wykryć ID - rozwiązanie - nie zmieniać ID BME).

----------


## Fijal14

Przy monitoringu warto sięgnąć po profesjonalny sprzęt.

----------


## marks9

Automatyka wszędzie zaczyna swoje zalążki i spoko rozwiązania, jednak największe efekty daje automatyka przemysłowa.

----------


## Gik

> Automatyka wszędzie zaczyna swoje zalążki i spoko rozwiązania, jednak największe efekty daje automatyka przemysłowa.


Coś w tym jest. Im więcej kombinuje tym bardziej utwierdzam się w przekonaniu, że wolę inwestować w KNX. Pewna automatyka i ogólnie ETS programuje to co chcę i jak chcę. 
Moją instalację KNX połączyłem z Loxone no i działa... ale Loxone ma dużo plusów ale i minusy. Jak ktoś chce coś osiągnąć co można nazwać komfortową automatyką to musi sam wszystko robić prawie od podstaw. Bo te ich logiki np. dla rolet to jakaś porażka... za grosz "inteligencji" i komfortu...
Nie wiem jak te systemy open source... bo może połączę to co mam z open source i wtedy będzie to przyjemniej współgrać. Jedynie integracja wszystkich sprzętów bywa kłopotliwa, np. moja klima w ogóle nie chce współpracować. Zbiornik CWU mam do ogarnięcia - bo to przyniesie najszybciej korzyści finansowe.

----------


## El*ontro

> Automatyka wszędzie zaczyna swoje zalążki i spoko rozwiązania, jednak największe efekty daje automatyka przemysłowa.


W domu najlepsze efekty daje automatyka domowa. Ale profesjonalna, czyli KNX. Sterowniki przemysłowe działają trochę inaczej i nie da się ich efektywnie wykorzystać w automatyce domowej. Oczywiście do realizacji niektórych funkcji są dobre, ale cały system lepiej oprzeć na KNX. Poszczególne funkcje można dokładać na PLC, rozwiązaniach open source itp.

----------


## TomekWaw

> Moją instalację KNX połączyłem z Loxone no i działa... ale Loxone ma dużo plusów ale i minusy. Jak ktoś chce coś osiągnąć co można nazwać komfortową automatyką to musi sam wszystko robić prawie od podstaw. Bo te ich logiki np. dla rolet to jakaś porażka... za grosz "inteligencji" i komfortu...


Logiki rolet w Loxone są bardzo dobre, pod warunkiem jednak, że Loxone jest mózgiem wszystkiego. Tj. że odpowiada za logikę i wizualizacje (bo egzekucja może być na czymkolwiek, nawet na Shelly czy boneIO). Ty masz instalację KNX, która najwyraźniej ma swoją własną logikę i nie chcesz z niej zrezygnować. Pisałem Ci już, że to nie będzie zbyt dobrze działać, bo integrowalność Loxone z aktorami KNX jest raczej uboga - zarówno w kwestii logiki jak i wizualizacji.

Ja w każdym razie nie mam absolutnie żadnych problemów z logiką rolet, ich wizualizacją czy "inteligencją". Mój system to nie jest pure Loxone, ale nie mam też kłopotliwych tu komponentów KNX.

----------


## Gik

> Logiki rolet w Loxone są bardzo dobre, pod warunkiem jednak, że Loxone jest mózgiem wszystkiego. Tj. że odpowiada za logikę i wizualizacje (bo egzekucja może być na czymkolwiek, nawet na Shelly czy boneIO). Ty masz instalację KNX, która najwyraźniej ma swoją własną logikę i nie chcesz z niej zrezygnować. Pisałem Ci już, że to nie będzie zbyt dobrze działać, bo integrowalność Loxone z aktorami KNX jest raczej uboga - zarówno w kwestii logiki jak i wizualizacji.
> 
> Ja w każdym razie nie mam absolutnie żadnych problemów z logiką rolet, ich wizualizacją czy "inteligencją". Mój system to nie jest pure Loxone, ale nie mam też kłopotliwych tu komponentów KNX.


Mam podstawę w KNX... działa sobie i Loxone potrafi to odczytać i zaktualizować swoje stany. Bez różnicy czy użyję przycisku czy moduły czy apki czy logika zadecyduje o ruchu. Działa tak samo jak silniki Loxone. (a nawet lepiej,bo działa pomimo Loxona też).Wizualizacja też działa poprawnie.

Ale logiki są straszne, to zacienianie od nich to jakiś żart. Musiałem wszystko przerobić.
Dodać warunki kiedy zacienianie może zaistnieć.
Czyli - sezon grzeczy - zacienianie nie działą
Światło rozproszone i lato to też roleta się nie zamknie.
Otwieranie rolet po Automatycznym zacienieniu też jakoś nie działało. Teraz działa... po kombinowaniu. 
Stopnie odchylenia słońca od okien jakoś działały. Ale też musiałem sam zrobić to od podstaw.
A w ich logice to byle pierdniecie i zamykają się rolety. Otwieranie też powoduje problem w przerwaniu trybu Auto i potem nie zamkną się do kolejnej doby.
Dodatkowo ich logika ochrony przez zamarznieciem rolet.
Zamykanie rolet o świcie ale nie wcześniej niż o godzinie określonej. Też mogli by przygotować. 
Zresztą wielu bloczków wciąż brakuje i te statystyki też pozostają wiele do życzenia.

Albo po prostu mam swój świat i zbyt duże wymagania.  :tongue: 
Pomysł ok... ale wykonanie też wymaga sporej logiki aby to było rzeczywiście użyteczne.

ps. wszystkie kolejne akcesoria jednak wolę brać od KNX  :smile:  
czujniki jakości powietrza czy inne aktory. Nawet można fajne promocje na ebay wyrwać i nie wychodzi drożej niż loxone.
KNX zawsze ze wszystkim zintegruje się.

ps2.
Jedno w Loxon denerwuje mnie bardzo.
Mam licznik Eastron i za cholerę nie da się go skalobrować tak jak licznik od Loxone
z niewiadomych przyczyn wartości Ed i Ev przy liczniku Loxone są jakieś inne... tajne
A bloczek robi na nich jakieś magiczne obliczenia które też są tajne.
Nie da się ich skonfigurować aby wyświetlało kilka poprawnych rubryk. 
3/4 działa poprawnie, a reszta nie.
Polityka tej firmy jest okropna. Chamsko zmuszają do kupowania tylko ich rozwiązań.

----------


## TomekWaw

> Ale logiki są straszne, to zacienianie od nich to jakiś żart. Musiałem wszystko przerobić.
> Dodać warunki kiedy zacienianie może zaistnieć.
> Czyli - sezon grzeczy - zacienianie nie działą
> Światło rozproszone i lato to też roleta się nie zamknie.
> Otwieranie rolet po Automatycznym zacienieniu też jakoś nie działało. Teraz działa... po kombinowaniu. 
> Stopnie odchylenia słońca od okien jakoś działały. Ale też musiałem sam zrobić to od podstaw.
> A w ich logice to byle pierdniecie i zamykają się rolety. Otwieranie też powoduje problem w przerwaniu trybu Auto i potem nie zamkną się do kolejnej doby.
> Dodatkowo ich logika ochrony przez zamarznieciem rolet.
> Zamykanie rolet o świcie ale nie wcześniej niż o godzinie określonej. Też mogli by przygotować. 
> Zresztą wielu bloczków wciąż brakuje i te statystyki też pozostają wiele do życzenia.


Cóż, u mnie to wszystko - po prawidłowym skonfigurowaniu i tuningu - działa poprawnie. Jeśli przygotowana out of the box inteligencja Ci nie odpowiadała, to albo nie miałeś jej poprawnie skonfigurowanej, albo masz nietypowe wymagania. W tej drugiej sytuacji - dorobiłeś sobie diagram modyfikujący logikę i voilla. Bo mogłeś i nie było to pewnie trudne, gdyż sprowadzało się do połączenia paru dodatkowych bloczków. A teraz pomyśl, żebyś musiał to wszystko zrobić w jakimś innym systemie albo dłubać w yamlu w HA.




> ps2.
> Jedno w Loxon denerwuje mnie bardzo.
> Mam licznik Eastron i za cholerę nie da się go skalobrować tak jak licznik od Loxone
> z niewiadomych przyczyn wartości Ed i Ev przy liczniku Loxone są jakieś inne... tajne
> A bloczek robi na nich jakieś magiczne obliczenia które też są tajne.


Ty masz jakiegoś pecha, albo po prostu nie umisz w Loxone  :smile: 
Mam licznik Eastron i działa on z Loxone od strzału. Nic nie trzeba kalibrować, wszystkie wartości się zgadzają. Oczywiście wartość np. Total Active Power trzeba podzielić przez 1000 przed podaniem na Pv, ale to chyba oczywiste skoro jest ona na Wattach, a wejście Pv oczekuje wartości w kW.

----------


## agb

Tylko po co mając KNX robić logikę poza? Sterownik rolet tego nie ma?

----------


## Gik

> Tylko po co mając KNX robić logikę poza? Sterownik rolet tego nie ma?


żeby zaoszczędzić.oczywiście. Stworzyć wizualizację
Sterownik KNX od rolet ma prostą obslugę. Do tego potrzeba dorzucić stację pogodową i czujniki temperatur na zewnątrz.
Wewnątrz są od przycisków KNX
Ja używam pozycji słońca poziomej i pionowej, temperatury wewnętrznej dla każdego pomieszczenia z roletą i ogólnej zewnętrznej. Natężenia światła lux.
Można to ogarnąć KNX i będzie działać. Ale logiki takie już kosztują z racji na taki sprzęt od KNX. 

Zostaję na KNX jeśli chodzi o urządzenia wykonawcze, przyciski i czujniki (niektóre)  Reszta to integracja.

----------


## agb

Ale możesz to osiągnąć na sterowniku rolet MDT i stacji pogodowej. I logika zostaje w KNX.

----------


## Gik

Teraz mam już loxone, który działa z roletami jak należy. 
Tutaj temat chyba już mam rozwiązany tak jak sobie to wymarzyłem.  
Poza wizualizacją i literką "A" która stała się bezużyteczna, a szkoda bo gdyby była konfigurowalna (a mogła by) to można by ją fajnie wykorzystać do swoich niecnych celów. 

Loxone też ma swoje plusy i podobają mi się sterowniki RGBW które nie są drogie. 
Ogólnie integracja KNX jest rozsądna nie tylko z racji finansowych, wizualizację konkurencyjne też mi się podobają. Chociaż szczerze to nie testowałem zbyt mocno możliwości KNX w kwestii wizualizacji. 
A to jest ważne dla konfiguracji ustawień domu i modyfikacji zaawansowanej logiki, statystyk i wykresów wszelakich.

----------


## agb

Wizualizacja i integracja jak najbardziej. Nie wszystko się da zrobić w samym KNX. Ale to co innego niż przenoszenie na zewnątrz logiki, którą można w samym KNX zrobić.

----------

